# Introducing Sylvester and better pictures of Philip



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

So instead of trying to get a tank mate for Philip i got another 2 gallon tank and got another betta. Hes very pretty, green and his name is Sylvester!! He seems to be overwhelming for him to go from a tiny cup to a 2 gallon tank but he seems happy that he can actually move around 

I also got some in focus pictures of Philip. Hes also loving his new tank 

The new tanks (Philip's home)









Pretty Fishy Philip









Stop taking pictures of me!!









This is Sylvester


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

You have some mighty beautiful bettas


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great bettas and pictures. And I REALLY love his tank so abnormal looking.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful! Phillip is such a vibrant red!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I want that tank! (by the way your bettas are beautiful) I would like to put plants that would go all around the sides of the filter tube, i think that would look good!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Philip The Fish said:


> So instead of trying to get a tank mate for Philip i got another 2 gallon tank and got another betta. Hes very pretty, green and his name is Sylvester!! He seems to be overwhelming for him to go from a tiny cup to a 2 gallon tank but he seems happy that he can actually move around
> 
> I also got some in focus pictures of Philip. Hes also loving his new tank
> 
> ...


Awwwwww i looove when bettas make that pouty face! its sooooOoOoO cuteee


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

BettaSquirt said:


> I want that tank! (by the way your bettas are beautiful) I would like to put plants that would go all around the sides of the filter tube, i think that would look good!


yah i want to put plants in but i couldnt decide how i wanted to put them in cause theres a light in the middle so the bubbles light but and its all pretty. I didnt want to cover that up. but i think soon i'll get some plants in both tanks.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Is the red one a halfmoon or delta?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow very beautiful bettas you've got there.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> Is the red one a halfmoon or delta?


the red one is a halfmoon


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

very pretty Betta! I love the red, it's so bright!


----------

